# Student needs help cast removal



## lauriel (Apr 14, 2011)

Need some help with CPT coding for my class. How do I code "subsequent removal of short-arm cast by the physician who applied the cast" That is the only information I have and if I understand the notes for casting I can't use the removal code what do I use. I have read the notes for Application of casts and strapping and I know it refers to see notes on page 75 of Muscloskeletal System page 75 when I turn to page 75 of my CPT 2010 Standard Edition this page is for spinal manipulation, vertebran body embolization or injection and arthrodesis does not show any notes on casting or removal of casts. Am I missing something?


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Apr 15, 2011)

it is included in the charge for the application.  when you apply the cast you know it is going to have to come off, temporary fixation.  The removal of temporary fixation is usually included in the initial procedure.

You cannot charge for the removal, if same doc.

This is my understanding for most temporary fixation.


----------



## lauriel (Apr 15, 2011)

So do I just code an e/m code?  This is a question in my homework assignment so I don't have any other information.


----------



## twosmek (Apr 15, 2011)

No e/m code unless a separate evaluation was done. No charge at all for the removal in this situation.


----------



## lauriel (Apr 15, 2011)

So do I just code an e/m code?  This is a question in my homework assignment so I don't have any other information.


----------



## lauriel (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok Thanks for the help.


----------

